# Anyone here play hooky?



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2018)

When you were in grade school did you cut class for...activities?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 2, 2018)

No but in High School I had one hour not accounted for because I dodged the chemistry test by pretending to be sick inthe bathroom.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 2, 2018)

I slept through first period once, but that's it. My schools had a policy where if you had decent grades and good attendance you wouldn't be required to take any mid terms or finals, and you could just not show up those days, so I took advantage of that rather than fucking off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2018)

No, i'd be killed if i did


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 2, 2018)

We would get out early in highschool and blaze up, and sometimes hold a L ride before school. The closest to "hookie" I ever did was leaving the school during our dumb religious shit, to smoke cigs by the river.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Dec 2, 2018)

Sometimes I play hooky from my part time job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2018)

I was always a model student; I never skipped school, because I actually enjoyed it (or at least from 7th grade onward, which was when I formed many of the friendships that I still have to this day).

I also have never skipped a day of work simply because I did not wish to work that day; I take days off only when I have an important reason to do so, such as a doctor's appointment or a wedding.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 3, 2018)

In 9th grade I failed art class(despite always being a talented artist all my life) and Algebra 1 because I skipped half the semester for those classes. 

My senior year I spent a lot of time in ISS(in-school suspension) for being habitually late for first period.

Can't recall anything else atm.


----------



## Natty (Dec 3, 2018)

I used to try and fake sick to stay home when I started Junior high (grade 7), because of the bullying I endured. After Grade 9, I started skipping class cause I had issues with both school work, home problems, and personal issues. I used to go drinking with my friends or smoke weed. Either that or we'd take the bus to the mall and hang out and stuff. I barely graduated high school, but I managed to get my diploma cause I got good exam grades, but refused to do after school work.

In uni, I had to miss school cause of panic attacks, until I had to drop out.

Then at my latest job, I started having panic attacks due to harassment, and stress from certain co-workers.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 3, 2018)

yeeeep, all the time D:

i got away with it because i was quite sickly and frail, so i'd pretend that i needed to go to the medical room, but i'd end up going somewhere else lol


----------



## Yamato (Dec 4, 2018)

Never.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 4, 2018)

Yamato said:


> Never.



Nerd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah I left class all the time my senior year to smoke weed and shit. I still got good grades then, though.


----------



## selfconcile (Dec 9, 2018)

I had a huge procrastination problem in school, and I would sometimes take days off to work on projects. (My high school was a small, sometimes competitive private school so I'm sure a couple other people did this too.)

I didn't mind getting sick back in the day though. Free time, house to myself, mom cooking childhood soups, rich deep raspy voice, etc. That stuffy light-heading feeling signifying the onset of a fever used to be nostalgic (until I started working and having to take unpaid days off).


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes I did many times. I skipped class also. Got suspended and in trouble but did it anyway.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 18, 2018)

I walked out of class a couple of times in high school. Just stood up, said "goodbye everyone", and left. It was more a cheeky stunt/to see if I could get away with it. Fwiw the teachers let me and I never got into trouble for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2018)

Azure Ihrat said:


> Just stood up, said "goodbye everyone", and left.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 18, 2018)

in college i just walked out of my sociology class (there was like, 35 mins left maybe)

only time i can recall

i miss shitloads of days of elementary and middle school and even hs for other reasons, though


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2018)

No.

Didn't see the point, they will just call your parents and you would get in trouble at home. And you would just fall behind. It's a lose/lose situation.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 18, 2018)

I always got in trouble anyway.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 18, 2018)

Not in grade school, but in high school definitely, I was overwhelmed! I would constantly skip, at least one class per day. I was probably one of the most absent students in the school. They said that they had a 0 tolerance policy and if you had over 20 absences in a class we'd automatically fail. But I went over that in literally all my classes. And they still passed me!! 



Natty said:


> I used to try and fake sick to stay home when I started Junior high (grade 7), because of the bullying I endured. After Grade 9, I started skipping class cause I had issues with both school work, home problems, and personal issues. I used to go drinking with my friends or smoke weed. Either that or we'd take the bus to the mall and hang out and stuff. I barely graduated high school, but I managed to get my diploma cause I got good exam grades, but refused to do after school work.
> 
> In uni, I had to miss school cause of panic attacks, until I had to drop out.
> 
> Then at my latest job, I started having panic attacks due to harassment, and stress from certain co-workers.


 Awwh~! You poor thing.


----------



## Gin (Dec 18, 2018)

i skipped the majority of my classes as soon as it was feasible

i'm better at learning on my own tbh, was never able to maintain concentration for an entire hour of some dry-voiced professor talking at me


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 18, 2018)

Gin the Nighty said:


> i skipped the majority of my classes as soon as it was feasible
> 
> i'm better at learning on my own tbh, was never able to maintain concentration for an entire hour of some dry-voiced professor talking at me


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Not in grade school, but in high school definitely, I was overwhelmed! I would constantly skip, at least one class per day. I was probably one of the most absent students in the school. They said that they had a 0 tolerance policy and if you had over 20 absences in a class we'd automatically fail. But I went over that in literally all my classes. And they still passed me!!
> 
> 
> Awwh~! You poor thing.


Aren't you in Middle School?


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Aren't you in Middle School?


I am not!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> I am not!


Yeah whatever you say


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 21, 2018)

One time in community college it kind of happened. This one day our band rehearsal was canceled for the afternoon. Everyone in Aural Theory was in band IIRC and had decided that they just wanted to skip the class. One of them was a ride home for me. So every single person skipped Aural Theory that day, including me... It doesn't feel right. The professor was this nice lady, and she didn't even have the heart to punish us the next time we came to class.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 21, 2018)

Harmonie said:


> One time in community college it kind of happened. This one day our band rehearsal was canceled for the afternoon. Everyone in Aural Theory was in band IIRC and had decided that they just wanted to skip the class. One of them was a ride home for me. So every single person skipped Aural Theory that day, including me... It doesn't feel right. The professor was this nice lady, and she didn't even have the heart to punish us the next time we came to class.


Are you really good at Music!?


----------



## Lurko (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 22, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Are you really good at Music!?



I wish. But, to be honest, not really. I just play for fun. The degree I'm going for is Musicology (music history).


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 22, 2018)

Harmonie said:


> I wish. But, to be honest, not really. I just play for fun. The degree I'm going for is Musicology (music history).


Do you like Jazz?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 22, 2018)

Not an option at my school. They were very strict about attendace. I faked sick once,  but my mom caught me maybe a pair hours after the start of class (I am not a good liar).


----------



## nobody (Dec 22, 2018)

I don't remember it was forever ago.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 24, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Do you like Jazz?



I like jazz alright, but I'm more inclined toward early music/classical, classic R&B/Soul, folk, and rock. (although I do really like some jazz-influence in my rock/pop music)

I've never even been in a jazz ensemble, I hate to say. I'm really not good enough for that. Jazz musicians are real naturals and fast thinkers, neither of which really describes me.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 24, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> I am not!


how old are you


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 25, 2018)

Azure Ihrat said:


> how old are you


The world may never know


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> The world may never know


I do.  14


----------



## mali (Dec 26, 2018)

I rarely bunked lessons. I knew I'd have more fun causing a ruckus inside the class as opposed just wandering around outside trying to avoid police and community support. I did bunk regularly for almost a month one year because there was a pizza spot that opened and had a £1 deal for a 7 inch pizza (deals on wheels!). I would bunk the lesson before lunch in order to get there before the place got too packed. I stopped doing that as soon as they bumped up the price though. 

Tbh, why bunk when all the banter is being had in the classroom?


----------



## Trueno (Jan 9, 2019)

I made myself vomit all over the school sink so I could stay home and play the original Xenoverse Beta


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2019)

I would feel somewhat sick in high school and take the day off. Could I have made it? Probably, but sometimes I needed a break.

There was one time though that my temperature was 100+. That was bad.


----------



## kire (Jan 16, 2019)

Most of eighth grade I was partying or hungover..
One time my brother was taking me to school, we pulled up and decided we were going to the zoo, then we took off.  Fun times


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 16, 2019)

kire said:


> Most of eighth grade I was partying or hungover..
> One time my brother was taking me to school, we pulled up and decided we were going to the zoo, then we took off.  Fun times


You were really going to parties and getting hungover in the eighth grade!?!


----------



## kire (Jan 17, 2019)

We hosted most of these "get togethers"
They consisted of a small group of 5-8 people. Nothing big but really fun...for a while. Then it got old and I refocused on school.  Btw I set records for absences without being charged truant. Probably cause my grades were always pretty good, and I had to make up time.d


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2019)

kire said:


> We hosted most of these "get togethers"
> They consisted of a small group of 5-8 people. Nothing big but really fun...for a while. Then it got old and I refocused on school.  Btw I set records for absences without being charged truant. Probably cause my grades were always pretty good, and I had to make up time.d


I too had teenage orgy adventures


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 17, 2019)

kire said:


> We hosted most of these "get togethers"
> They consisted of a small group of 5-8 people. Nothing big but really fun...for a while. Then it got old and I refocused on school.  Btw I set records for absences without being charged truant. Probably cause my grades were always pretty good, and I had to make up time.d





Mider T said:


> I too had teenage orgy adventures


I went to a party once!  My rival Britney invited me to a party because her parents were out of town, but she said I couldn't bring my friends, but I brought my friends anyways because i'm a good person, and I brought root beer for the party because we were underaged and shouldn't be drinking real beer. and  so we showed up uninvited but they wouldn't let my freinds in so we stayed outside of their house went up ontop of their roof and drank root beer all night. We were so wild when we were kids LOL!!!


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Jan 17, 2019)

All the time in middle school. Me and my cousin would go to the mall and replace school subjects with visiting different stores. We would be there the whole day and even eat breakfast and lunch. It was fun


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 17, 2019)

Imopink1 said:


> All the time in middle school. Me and my cousin would go to the mall and replace school subjects with visiting different stores. We would be there the whole day and even eat breakfast and lunch. It was fun


But did you even have any money to buff stuff at the stores?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> But did you even have any money to buff stuff at the stores?


Imo pink doesn't work out so she isn't into buff stuff


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Jan 17, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> But did you even have any money to buff stuff at the stores?



Sometimes we did, most of the time we only bought food and just looked through the stores without purchasing anything. My cousin liked to swipe stuff though, and she was good at it.


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Jan 17, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Imo pink doesn't work out so she isn't into buff stuff



I actually am on a new workout plan. 7 minutes a day!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2019)

kire said:


> Most of eighth grade I was partying or hungover..
> One time my brother was taking me to school, we pulled up and decided we were going to the zoo, then we took off.  Fun times



Haha this is gold. 

For times that I stayed home though, I always felt silly around 11 or 12. I would think, "Man I'll have to catch up on the work today."


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 17, 2019)

Imopink1 said:


> Sometimes we did, most of the time we only bought food and just looked through the stores without purchasing anything. My cousin liked to swipe stuff though, and she was good at it.


tsk tsk tsk Bad girl. That cousin sounded like a bad influence. 


Imopink1 said:


> I actually am on a new workout plan. 7 minutes a day!


Only 7 minutes? but that isn't long enough to improve your endurance. I think you need to do at least 20 minutes of exercise to improve your cardio


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Jan 17, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> tsk tsk tsk Bad girl. That cousin sounded like a bad influence.
> 
> Only 7 minutes? but that isn't long enough to improve your endurance. I think you need to do at least 20 minutes of exercise to improve your cardio



It’s too hard on my body rn. My muscles are atrophied and I just started exercising.

And she was but she’s the one who is rich and instagram famous now so :s


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 18, 2019)

Imopink1 said:


> It’s too hard on my body rn. My muscles are atrophied and I just started exercising.


 Oh okay go at your own pace 



Imopink1 said:


> And she was but she’s the one who is rich and Instagram famous now so :s


 I've never heard of Instagram famous? Is that really a thing!? Can you be Facebook famous??  Is that why she's rich, or is it just because she stole a million things?


----------



## kire (Jan 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I too had teenage orgy adventures


Oh eww...no sex was involved.  Just stoner parties with alcohol.


----------

